# Is there anyway i can prevent tethering on win 7?



## jboydgolfer (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello,

as it says in the title, im looking for away to Stop my nephew from tethering his Mobile phone to his PC when our home internet is shut off. I discovered he was doing this a while back, and it really pi$$es me off. I know telling him not to do it is always the best bet, but he is a teenager, and so here i am. I also run openDNS, for filtering, and dont like him subverting our family rules when those rules are inconvenient, both for "parental" reasons, and because of the security issues that this type of tethering could possibly expose my home network to.

his PC is windows 7-i believe he has admin privileges, so that complicates it
his phone is an android phone of some type.
he simply activates tethering, and plugs it into his usb port, and he's off.

i might be SOL, but i figured id ask before i started taking his PC's power cord 

thanks in advance

EDIT**

_please note that this is my nephew who i care for Full time, & his bolognahead father gave him the phone, so i cant simply remove data, or reduce it via his mobile plan...as im not the person in control of it._


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 7, 2017)

If you're paying the bill then maybe contact your cell provider and ask them if they can block it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 7, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> _please note that this is my nephew who i care for Full time, & his bolognahead father gave him the phone, so i cant simply remove data, or reduce it via his mobile plan...as im not the person in control of it._





DRDNA said:


> If you're paying the bill



i added that just after you posted it.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 7, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i added that just after you posted it.


no legal way I can think of.......damn not being able to use jammers legally...lol

EDIT: chicken wire fencing wrecks cell phone signals and I guess you could wrap his room but then he would just open the window and set the phone just outside the chicken wire fencing...


----------



## Kursah (Sep 7, 2017)

*Faraday cage FTW!*

In reality, you could attempt to apply an SSID filter to block whatever network he's tethering to or even get a little more advanced with it. *Here's* a link for some info.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 7, 2017)

Kursah said:


> you could attempt to apply an SSID filter to block whatever network he's tethering to



thank You for the link & info, i am curious though, is this something he will be able to simply undo when he discovers it has been done? and if it IS something he can undo, is there a way to stop him from undoing it?



Kursah said:


> Faraday cage FTW!


id like to just put HIM in the cage


----------



## remixedcat (Sep 7, 2017)

Do you own or rent your place?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 7, 2017)

remixedcat said:


> Do you own or rent your place?


currently rent


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 7, 2017)

you don't have to take the power cord
there is always the Circuit Breaker


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 7, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> you don't have to take the power cord
> there is always the Circuit Breaker



its funny you mention that, i actually have his breaker marked  but id rather him not lose power to his lights, fan,etc.  what @Kursah recommended sounds liek a good option, but im not sure if I will be able to Keep it blocked, as he could just re-enable it....brain is Straining 

Edit
 It would be nice if I could just take his phone and somehow permanently disable tethering .  Or if I could do it through the desktop


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 7, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> @Kursah recommended sounds liek a good option,


Seriously doubt if it would work
what i understand of tethering is 
his phone provides the internet as an inderpendent modem over 3G ? to the PC
seeing as you cannot block his phone signal or mod his PC your only options are 
Control him
control the power to the PC
Give up find a brick wall and


----------



## Kursah (Sep 7, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> thank You for the link & info, i am curious though, is this something he will be able to simply undo when he discovers it has been done? and if it IS something he can undo, is there a way to stop him from undoing it?
> 
> 
> id like to just put HIM in the cage



So there's a spot on there for a denyall, and then I believe you can add the SSID's to the allow/whitelist that he can connect to. Review *Option 4* from the link above.

Then as-far-as how he controls it, setup yourself as admin, set him up as standard. Then he can't make system changes or even install anything without your password and approval. 




dorsetknob said:


> Seriously doubt if it would work
> what i understand of tethering is
> his phone provides the internet as an inderpendent modem over 3G ? to the PC
> seeing as you cannot block his phone signal or mod his PC your only options are
> ...



Tethering from a cell phone as I've used it is utilizing the phone's cell network for a wifi connection since it uses data. The cell phone disables its wireless network connectivity and instead broadcasts its own wireless network and SSID. I use it all the time in the field in rural areas of Montana where it is faster than the ISP's offerings. 

So in essence if the OP's user is connecting via wireless SSID, then what I suggested will work like a charm.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 7, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Seriously doubt if it would work
> what i understand of tethering is
> his phone provides the internet as an inderpendent modem over 3G ? to the PC
> seeing as you cannot block his phone signal or mod his PC your only options are
> ...



I do have access to the PC. I could make him give me his phone. But any change I do on his PC or on the phone it's something that he could easily on do with the small amount of googling


Kursah said:


> Then as-far-as how he controls it, setup yourself as admin, set him up as standard. Then he can't make system changes or even install anything without your password and approval.



Is there a way for me to remove his admin privileges because he already has them ,I set the computer up so he could control it completely.because I do have access to the PC, and so if there's something I can do to provoke administrator privileges I'll do it

I know i can nvrmnd


----------



## Kursah (Sep 7, 2017)

If you have an administrative account on that PC, simple change his user account type to standard. Or if you have Windows 7/8/10 Pro, you can also go into Computer Management and modify which security groups he is a part of, remove him from the Administrators security group.


----------



## Static~Charge (Sep 7, 2017)

I did some digging and came across this:

Use Group Policy to prevent the installation of new network devices.

You'll find an option in Administrative Templates \ System \ Device Installation \ Device Installation Restrictions \ Prevent installation of devices using drivers that match these driver setup classes. From its description:

This policy setting allows you to specify a list of device setup class globally unique identifiers (GUIDs) for device drivers that Windows is prevented from installing. This policy setting takes precedence over any other policy setting that allows Windows to install a device.

If you enable this policy setting, Windows is prevented from installing or updating device drivers whose device setup class GUIDs appear in the list you create. If you enable this policy setting on a remote desktop server, the policy setting affects redirection of the specified devices from a remote desktop client to the remote desktop server.​
Using policy settings here, you can either create a whitelist or a blacklist, either of individual devices or entire classes of devices (such as network adapters). These take effect when a device is removed and reinserted, so it will not affect the NIC built into the machine, provided you don't apply the setting to devices that are already installed.

You will need to reference the list of device setup classes to find the class for network adapters, which is {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}. Add this class to the blacklist, and soon afterward, nobody will be able to use USB network adapters.​
Of course, since he has administrator rights on the machine, there's a chance that he might find your Group Policy setting and delete it. Here's another angle of attack:

Get/set the password for the local Administrator account.

If he tethers his phone after you've said "no", issue a remote shutdown command to his PC.
shutdown /s /m \\boneheads_pc

Keep doing this until it sinks into his thick head that the house rules apply to him, too.
This will set you up with a battle of wills. I prefer Kursah's solution of revoking his admin privileges.


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 7, 2017)

Phones have web browsers. Seems like the only thing it would do is make it less convenient for him. Unless it's just a shitty flip phone or he's online gaming...or something.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 7, 2017)

What version of Windows 7 is this?

Is this a desktop or a laptop?


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 7, 2017)

Kursah said:


> So in essence if the OP's user is connecting via wireless SSID, then what I suggested will work like a charm.


Yeah BUT all cell phones now days can rename their SSID. So all he would have to do is rename and bam he is in like flin. Blocking the Mac Address might be better.

My cells SSID is currently configged to a very crazy name.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 7, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> What version of Windows 7 is this?
> 
> Is this a desktop or a laptop?


win 7 64b desktop pro

to all & to be clear, he isnt using the wireless, he is connecting via a USB cord, & "tethering" with it. which uses the mobile data to provide the Desktop with a internet source that subverts my network entirely, MY issue is that im a parent who like certain restrictions in place, and he also uses it to avoid down times from parental controls ,or punishments.


----------



## Drone69 (Sep 7, 2017)

Install a firewall and password protect the settings, then block network access via the firewall. Won`t make any difference how he tries to connect that way. Although if he knows what he`s doing he will find a way to remove it, sooner or later.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 7, 2017)

You could utilize a local policy akin to a domain enterprise GPO that would *block USB access* via device ID, something like *this*.

Click start or go to run, type gpedit.msc.
This will open the Local Group Policy Editor.
Go to Computer Configuration > Administrative Templates > System > Device Installation > Device Installation Restrictions
Choose the GPO: *Prevent installation of devices using drivers that match any of these device IDs*.
Double click to open.
Add hardware ID as provided in the example, and choose Enabled. Click OK.
I would log off or reboot and test after that.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 7, 2017)

I really appreciate everyone's input I'm gonna go through the thread and see what works or doesn't work tomorrow while he's at school


----------



## Kursah (Sep 7, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I really appreciate everyone's input I'm gonna go through the thread and see what works or doesn't work tomorrow while he's at school



Sounds good! Nothing I provided about wireless or SSID's will work if that's not what he's using. BUT if you disable USB tethering and he opts for wireless broadcast tethering, you'll have a solution ready to go! Kick his account to standard user status, and restrict what he can do. Good luck and please do keep us posted!


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2017)

Disable all of the USB ports except one for a wireless kb and mouse combo- would be really hard to tether the phone and do something on the internet w/o a kb and mouse


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 7, 2017)

Not many options other than blocking the install of said smartphone through USB on PC via group policy. Seems everyone forgot this is treating the smartphone as a modem like in the old days (USB = phone-line cord) so the only way to block this is by stopping the connection over USB.


Norton said:


> Disable all of the USB ports except one for a wireless kb and mouse combo- would be really hard to tether the phone and do something on the internet w/o a kb and mouse


I'm sure he could figure out how to get into the uEFI and re-enable the disabled USB ports unless jboydgolfer password protects the uEFI setup.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 7, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> If you're paying the bill then maybe contact your cell provider and ask them if they can block it.




Nice idea, and if they will not tell them you will have to look in to another provider and might shake them up a bit.

Change his account to none admin , or pick the other simple option that warning him that doing it will end or put his phone out of service.

Disconnect him from your network when your internet is down.

Our daughter tried to be smart and started using the wireless of a unsecured network due to us disabling it though the router, laptop don't have no wireless card any more just not dealing with it.

Got to do what ya gotta do.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 7, 2017)

biffzinker said:


> Seems Almost everyone forgot this is treating the smartphone as a modem


Sorry just had to 


dorsetknob said:


> his phone provides the internet as an inderpendent modem



Testing tomorow then your need his phone


----------



## Bones (Sep 7, 2017)

These phones to interface with Windows sometimes require a driver to be installed.
You could check that and see if it's so and if it couldn't be removed/corrupted or monkeyed with somehow, also believe with some at least it's called a modem driver. If the phone can't interface with the PC he's dead in the water period and you know have a clue what happened either. I know it's possible to do a reinstall but hey  - You gotta try right?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Sep 7, 2017)

@jboydgolfer  what makes you think he hasnt already found this thread?

If changing policy doesnt work you will have to do some creative covert regedits, I believe there are still a few sneaky tweaks you can find that are still around from win95 days.  

If you have remote access to his computer, Im sure powershell might be worth looking into as a solution.


----------



## Bones (Sep 8, 2017)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> @jboydgolfer  what makes you think he hasnt already found this thread?
> 
> If changing policy doesnt work you will have to do some creative covert regedits, I believe there are still a few sneaky tweaks you can find that are still around from win95 days.
> 
> If you have remote access to his computer, Im sure powershell might be worth looking into as a solution.



Thought of that right after I posted - He could be checking out the thread and already know what's up. 
All I can say is good luck!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Hello,
> 
> as it says in the title, im looking for away to Stop my nephew from tethering his Mobile phone to his PC when our home internet is shut off. I discovered he was doing this a while back, and it really pi$$es me off. I know telling him not to do it is always the best bet, but he is a teenager, and so here i am. I also run openDNS, for filtering, and dont like him subverting our family rules when those rules are inconvenient, both for "parental" reasons, and because of the security issues that this type of tethering could possibly expose my home network to.
> 
> ...


Tell his parents, take his phone away and have it admin locked, same with the computer. If he is under your roof he has to follow the rules or face punishment


You can remove that driver and disable the removal and installation of drivers


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 8, 2017)

Tell him not to do it anymore or he gets NADA...

Trust, but verify. Give hte boy enough rope to hang himself. Hopefully he doesn't.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 8, 2017)

Simple, turn off the circuit to the shithead's room. Even batteries need to be recharged.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 8, 2017)

i spoke with him earlier. I told him id just revoke his admin privileges , and he'd have to get me to enter a password every time he wanted to install something, etc. 

 But I also explained to him that there's a possibility of a security risk since he is bypassing my DNS filters. Basically it's my Internet, it's my home network, so I asked him to respect my wishes. I just wish it was that simple


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i spoke with him earlier. I told him id just revoke his admin privileges , and he'd have to get me to enter a password every time he wanted to install something, etc.
> 
> But I also explained to him that there's a possibility of a security risk since he is bypassing my DNS filters. Basically it's my Internet, it's my home network, so I asked him to respect my wishes. I just wish it was that simple



Well he can face punishment for subverting your security


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 8, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Well he can face punishment for subverting your security



i agree with that sentiment. when i was a kid, my father kicked me out of the car once for changing the radio station....we were almost 10 miles from home, i never switched the station again....then there was the Belt. Sadly, that type of "correction" isnt allowed any longer, which is why the millennial generation is a bunch of wimps who cant comprehend responsibility, or self sufficiency. Neither can they grasp that everyone DOESNT deserve a trophy, you cant be whatever you want to when You grow up, and outcome is DIRECTLY tied to INPUT. a generation of Baby boomers spoiling their kids, and letting them run wild, and Poof.....values are gonzo

but im off on a tangent now, so i digress.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i agree with that sentiment. when i was a kid, my father kicked me out of the car once for changing the radio station....we were almost 10 miles from home, i never switched the station again....then there was the Belt. Sadly, that type of "correction" isnt allowed any longer, which is why the millennial generation is a bunch of wimps who cant comprehend responsibility, or self sufficiency. Neither can they grasp that everyone DOESNT deserve a trophy, you cant be whatever you want to when You grow up, and outcome is DIRECTLY tied to INPUT. a generation of Baby boomers spoiling their kids, and letting them run wild, and Poof.....values are gonzo
> 
> but im off on a tangent now, so i digress.



There's a difference between a whippin, which is discipline, and a beating which is abuse.

He needs to respect your authority.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 8, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> There's a difference between a whippin, which is discipline, and a beating which is abuse.
> 
> He needs to respect your authority.



 I'm very aware of the difference. I'm just trying my best (and often failing) to get him to listen out of respect.  Anyway thanks for the feedback , this is getting off topic now. Ty vm


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I'm very aware of the difference. I'm just trying my best (and often failing) to get him to listen out of respect.  Anyway thanks for the feedback is getting off topic now



No worries on that front. He doesn't respect your authority, take his power cords away each night and that his use of the computer will be monitored till he can respect your authority.


----------



## Bones (Sep 8, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i agree with that sentiment. when i was a kid, my father kicked me out of the car once for changing the radio station....we were almost 10 miles from home, i never switched the station again....then there was the Belt. Sadly, that type of "correction" isnt allowed any longer, which is why the millennial generation is a bunch of wimps who cant comprehend responsibility, or self sufficiency. Neither can they grasp that everyone DOESNT deserve a trophy, you cant be whatever you want to when You grow up, and outcome is DIRECTLY tied to INPUT. a generation of Baby boomers spoiling their kids, and letting them run wild, and Poof.....values are gonzo
> 
> but im off on a tangent now, so i digress.



I'll describe how it was for me. 

First you were told, then you was showed..... Simple as that. 
No asking, arguing, back and forth or anything else.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Another major suggestion is to take the computer out of any private room and put it in the living room so that you can monitor the usage and that he can't sneak onto it at night and hook his phone up to it and that if he continues his actions that he won't have a computer and he won't have a phone and that until he is able to show you the respect you deserve that you're the authoritarian in that household that he won't get his stuff back and that he can do things old fashioned way before he had the privilege of being able to have a phone and a computer.

 tell him if he doesn't have the time don't do the crime


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 8, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I'm just trying my best (and often failing) to get him to listen out of respect.


Ah yes, the younger generations and a lack of or no respect, sounds familiar. My youngest brother has that issue and probably still does even though he is coming up on 30 yrs old.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 8, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> i agree with that sentiment. when i was a kid, my father kicked me out of the car once for changing the radio station....we were almost 10 miles from home, i never switched the station again....then there was the Belt. Sadly, that type of "correction" isnt allowed any longer, which is why the millennial generation is a bunch of wimps who cant comprehend responsibility, or self sufficiency. Neither can they grasp that everyone DOESNT deserve a trophy, you cant be whatever you want to when You grow up, and outcome is DIRECTLY tied to INPUT. a generation of Baby boomers spoiling their kids, and letting them run wild, and Poof.....values are gonzo



I'm a member of this generation and frankly you couldn't be more off.  Keep in mind people have felt the youth are going to "hell in a handbasket" since Socrates was doing his philosophy thing.




> but im off on a tangent now, so i digress.



Fair enough.  Let's leave it there.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 8, 2017)

Sterotypes exist for a reason.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 8, 2017)

@R-T-B, @jboydgolfer: I think you're both correct actually and I think that technology plays a huge factor in addition to proper parenting. You should see my daughter get upset when I take the tablet away from her but, guess what, I take it away and no amount of crying, kicking, or screaming is going to change my mind when I do. She'll get over it. I think the combination of parents being push-overs as well as constant exposure to technology is a rapidly growing problem... at least it seems to be, here in the United States.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 8, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> @R-T-B, @jboydgolfer: I think you're both correct actually and I think that technology plays a huge factor in addition to proper parenting. You should see my daughter get upset when I take the tablet away from her but, guess what, I take it away and no amount of crying, kicking, or screaming is going to change my mind when I do. She'll get over it. I think the combination of parents being push-overs as well as constant exposure to technology is a rapidly growing problem... at least it seems to be, here in the United States.


Thanks isnt enough... +1.

And really its more the parents fault for not setting proper boundaries. Or, when they are breached, there arent any consequences.

Id really look at fixing the issue (the kid) than taking time for preventative measures.

I.e... last warning.. no tethering or.....and follow through with the consequence.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 8, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Thanks isnt enough... +1.
> 
> And really its more the parents fault for not setting proper boundaries. Or, when they are breached, there arent any consequences.
> 
> ...


Otherwise the little shit will know that he can get away with it and will call your bluff which is bad.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 8, 2017)

He listens for the most part, but teenagers arent easy to deal with. Anyone who expects a teenager to behave rational, and sensible all the time is foolish, it just doesn't happen for the most part. Teenage years are the years when a kid begins to interact with people and opinions from outside the house, and they start to form ideas of their own as they become adults, its always been a precarious time for parents and children. I have no issue with that, and you should expect hiccups along the way, but as a parent it is your duty to show by example, and by teaching what is the right, and wrong way to live Your life. Sometimes that takes discipline, sometime they get it on their own.

I spoke with him yesterday about this matter, and I am pretty confident i got through to him, Sometimes i just like to proactively look into the "plan B" just so im prepared if he doesn't listen, which is why i posed this question in he OP.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 8, 2017)

Good luck man.. keep us posted on how he does!


----------



## Papahyooie (Sep 8, 2017)

I realize this is immaterial, but I'm curious. And I'm in no way saying that you're wrong. You absolutely have the right as a parent to determine what he does...

But my question is this: If he's tethering his PC to the phone, then he's not on your network at all, right? He's got his own connection, and unless I'm missing something, there's no security risk to your network. Unless you mean the possibility that he might catch something while using the phone tether, and then introduce it to your network later by tapping back into your network. That's a valid concern, I suppose. 

If that's the case, here might be a simple yet creative solution... If he refuses to follow your orders and help safeguard the network, and he thinks he can get away with it because it's *his* hardware... then block him from using yours. Tell him to tether all he likes, but when his data runs out in a few days, he's SOL. Because he's not getting back on your network. Just an idea. Sometimes with kids who have decided they can do what they want... the best way to let them learn their lesson is to let them see what it's like without your help... 

On the other hand... When I was around middle-school age, in my infinite tween wisdom, I decided that I was going to do what I wished regardless of what my parents said. Stopped doing my homework, wouldn't do chores, sat around playing video games all day. My mother and father had enough. They grounded me to my room for what amounted to nearly a year. (My parents had ironclad resolve.... I suppose that's where i get my stubbornness myself...) But not only that, but they took everything out of it. My TV, computer, video games, (we didn't have smartphones back then or that would have been included too) Everything was taken away. I had a bed... and a bookshelf. I was allowed to stock the bookshelf. 

It was the best thing my parents ever did for me. I stocked my bookshelf with any and every kind of book you could imagine. Novels, encyclopedias, science journals, textbooks... whatever. And I read. I read and read and read. At first my mother was furious because I didn't seem to mind the punishment... but she was conflicted about whether taking away book was a smart move... so they remained. I imagine my IQ doubled in that year. 

Now as an adult, I know that it was the best thing they ever did to me, and I've thanked them for it even. 

Just an idea.


----------



## DRDNA (Sep 8, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> I realize this is immaterial, but I'm curious. And I'm in no way saying that you're wrong. You absolutely have the right as a parent to determine what he does...
> 
> But my question is this: If he's tethering his PC to the phone, then he's not on your network at all, right? He's got his own connection, and unless I'm missing something, there's no security risk to your network. Unless you mean the possibility that he might catch something while using the phone tether, and then introduce it to your network later by tapping back into your network. That's a valid concern, I suppose.
> 
> ...


THIS SHOULD BE A TEXT BOOK WAY FOR LACK OF A BETTER WAY TO PUT IT!!! <<< not yelling just stressing the badabing here!


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 8, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> I realize this is immaterial, but I'm curious. And I'm in no way saying that you're wrong. You absolutely have the right as a parent to determine what he does...
> 
> But my question is this: If he's tethering his PC to the phone, then he's not on your network at all, right? He's got his own connection, and unless I'm missing something, there's no security risk to your network. Unless you mean the possibility that he might catch something while using the phone tether, and then introduce it to your network later by tapping back into your network. That's a valid concern, I suppose.
> 
> ...



This is what it is. Parents that aren't too emotional about punishment and just look at the psychology of it, are the parents who win. But at the same time, the punishment must have rationale as well. Its all about keeping your head cool, almost take a business attitude to it: a deal is a deal, if you break your word, the consequence is final, no ifs or buts.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 8, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> Just an idea.



the simple issue is that he's a minor and I am his guardian and it's not something that I approve of.  He was  only using it when  I intended for the Internet to not be used by him. That's like if I gave him $20 and told him not to buy cigarettes with it ,and so he had his friend use the $20 to buy cigarettes. You see my point is he is just subverting the choice I have made as his guardian.  There are also certain sites and activities we don't approve of that he ,his brother or his sister be exposed to and by using his phone as an Internet source he subverts the DNS filtering I implemented. So regardless of which device he uses, if HE is the one using it that is the issue becasue He is what i control regarding content exposure.

EDIT*


Papahyooie said:


> Stopped doing my homework, wouldn't do chores, sat around playing video games all day


and this is one of the reasons i have the wifi scheduling enabled, aside from bedtime. He has a 1&1/2 hour period during the day when we want him to complete his HW, and in that time there is no signal transmitted to His devices (which is his fault since he started not doing HW on the 2ND day of school after summer break....His brother does his HW on time, and therefore has NO interupts during the day), THAT is when i caught him using the tethering of his phone.  its really just basic parenting, sadly a LOT of parents let Microsoft raise their kids, and wonder why they turn out the way they do.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 8, 2017)

Wow there are a lot of comments in here. Why not do the simple fix take away his usb cable that allows data and give him one that is charge only. Mark it specifically and if you see he swapped it for a data cable remove the pc.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 8, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Wow there are a lot of comments in here. Why not do the simple fix take away his usb cable that allows data and give him one that is charge only. Mark it specifically and if you see he swapped it for a data cable remove the pc.



Genius.

 I knew there was something else Wrong with me besides the broken collarbone and neck when my mother fell down the stairs with me as a child  .i'm sure I have a power only cord I'll just have to look around and swap his out. Thank you very much

*EDIT*

now to cover the center 2 contacts on the USB male plug with scotch tape to stop data transfer


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 8, 2017)

Papahyooie said:


> On the other hand... When I was around middle-school age, in my infinite tween wisdom, I decided that I was going to do what I wished regardless of what my parents said. Stopped doing my homework, wouldn't do chores, sat around playing video games all day. My mother and father had enough. They grounded me to my room for what amounted to nearly a year. (My parents had ironclad resolve.... I suppose that's where i get my stubbornness myself...) But not only that, but they took everything out of it. My TV, computer, video games, (we didn't have smartphones back then or that would have been included too) Everything was taken away. I had a bed... and a bookshelf. I was allowed to stock the bookshelf.
> 
> It was the best thing my parents ever did for me. I stocked my bookshelf with any and every kind of book you could imagine. Novels, encyclopedias, science journals, textbooks... whatever. And I read. I read and read and read. At first my mother was furious because I didn't seem to mind the punishment... but she was conflicted about whether taking away book was a smart move... so they remained. I imagine my IQ doubled in that year.



I have a similar story man...  god bless our folks, for sure.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 8, 2017)

well, the issue is solved  i snipped the Green & White wires in his USB cord, so now he can charge to his hearts content, but no data will ever pass through that cable again.....a USB vasectomy


----------



## Folterknecht (Sep 8, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> Genius.
> 
> I knew there was something else Wrong with me besides the broken collarbone and neck when my mother fell down the stairs with me as a child  .i'm sure I have a power only cord I'll just have to look around and swap his out. Thank you very much
> 
> ...



You are just training him as service technican if he has some brains and you keep up that kind of technical mine field for 1-2 years ;-)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A few years ago I keeped an eye for one evening on the daughter of my cousin. The little girl might have been 6-7 at that time. Her mother had set up a time when she should go to bed and the TV to be turned off (incl. childlock with time table). Deadline passes and no movement in her room ... might have already fallen asleep I though ... around 1/2 to 1h after deadline she comes out of her room and wishes me a good night. Before I send her off, I ask her what she has been up to until now. Answer - watching TV! I ask her how thats possible with her mom blocking access at the deadline. She just looks at me as only little girls can do and says: "I just disabled the childlock!"  "You can do that?" "Sure, easy!".
I realy had a hard time no bursting out in laughter, just said "ok" and send her off to bed. Her mother wasn't that happy after I told her, but pointing out that a little girl putting brains into manipulating technical devices is basically a good thing, molliefied her somewhat.

And yes - teenagers are a different story. Especially considering that she came to me on her own, without extending her time that much, but stayed somewhat responsible considering her age. Other kids might have tried to really push it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Sep 8, 2017)

Folterknecht said:


> You are just training him as service technican if he has some brains and you keep up that kind of technical mine field for 1-2 years ;-)
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



 That's why I was so happy when it was suggested by @cdawall that I use a non-data USB cable ,because it reminded me I could just cut the goddamn data wires in the USB itself. My nephew much like many young people nowadays is not very "hands on minded". My guess is he'll troubleshoot it for hours and hours trying to figure out why the hell it won't work, but since it still charges he'll never think the cable is bad I could be wrong and hopefully it doesn't come to that but this is just my little insurance plan


----------



## cdawall (Sep 8, 2017)

Sometimes the best fix is the easiest and I am always one for hardware over software


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 8, 2017)

cdawall said:


> Wow there are a lot of comments in here. Why not do the simple fix take away his usb cable that allows data and give him one that is charge only. Mark it specifically and if you see he swapped it for a data cable remove the pc.


A lot of phones can tether over Bluetooth or can transmit a SSID and act like a wifi AP.


----------



## cdawall (Sep 8, 2017)

Aquinus said:


> A lot of phones can tether over Bluetooth or can transmit a SSID and act like a wifi AP.



Most can but this sounds like he is hardwired


----------

